# Social History



## ch81059 (Mar 5, 2014)

Good Afternoon All,

I have been getting social history from residents that state "negative x3".  I'm sure that this is unacceptable, but what would the 3 be?  Tobacco, alcohol, drugs............?  Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 12, 2014)

ch81059 said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I have been getting social history from residents that state "negative x3".  I'm sure that this is unacceptable, but what would the 3 be?  Tobacco, alcohol, drugs............?  Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Or maybe it's - married, sexually active, seat belt use?

Or maybe it's - lives at home, fulltime job, likes to party?

That's the problem in a nutshell.... you have no way of knowing was "negative x 3" means.  They MUST specify.


Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 12, 2014)

pages 11 & 12: "Social history including an age appropriate review of past and current activities."

http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu.../downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide-ICN006764.pdf


----------

